# Toughest man on earth



## speedcop (Jun 30, 2012)

My boy and I were watching the UFC fights the other night, and during a break he asked me. "Who do you think is the toughest man that ever walked the earth?"  I thought about it for a minute and I knew he thought I was going to say one of the UFC fighters. I said, thats easy. Jesus Christ was the toughtest man to ever walk this earth.

He looked puzzled and said, What? I said think about it. You think a man today could take full body whipping from a cat of nine tails, shearing the meat off your body, drag  a several hundred pound cross of rough lumber for miles on your shredded skin, have spikes driven through you hands and feet, and hang there in an unbelievable pain for hours, be pierced in the side with a spear. Thorns driven in your scalp.


No round breaks, no water, no doctor, no referee. Only endurement. He sat there for a moment and said, I quess they better be glad Jesus dont fight in the UFC.  I said now who would you rather have watching your back? He said kinda obvious isnt it. I said not to everyone son.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jun 30, 2012)

So true.. and you're right about The Power of God not being so Awesome and "obvious" to everyone


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 30, 2012)

"I quess they better be glad Jesus dont fight in the UFC."

Great story.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 30, 2012)

Like the t-shirt says, "Jesus Didn't Tap".


----------

